# Duyuru > Yahudi lobisi Mehdi, Mesih ve Deccal gelecek propagandası ile Hz. Muhammed'in >  Hz. İsa Yeniden Yeryüzüne Gelmeyecek

## ceydaaa

dadada.jpgKuranda yer almamasına rağmen ortaya atılan iddialardan biri de Hz. İsanın kıyamette yeniden geleceğidir. Hadislerde Hz. İsanın Şamın doğusunda beyaz minareye geleceği, Mehdi ile buluşacağı, Deccali öldüreceği anlatılır. Ebu Hureyrenin, Buhari ve Müslim gibi gelenekçilerin en güvendikleri iki kaynaktaki bir hadisi şöyledir:  Allaha yemin ederim ki İsanın adil bir hakem olarak ara-nıza inmesi yakınlaşmıştır. O indiğinde haçları kırıp domuzları öldürür, cizyeyi kaldırıp maymunu öldürür ve İslamdan başkasını kabul etmez. Hıristiyanlıktan ilk devirlerde dinimize geçenlerin yay-dığını sandığımız bu uydurma, Kuran ayetleriyle de uyuşmaz.
Allah şunu demişti: Ey İsa, seni vefat ettireceğim, seni ken-dime yükselteceğim, seni inkar edenlerden ayıracağım.

----------

